# August goose opener?



## mshutt

Has anybody heard whether or not the NDGF is going to have the full month long early season again starting in mid August? And if you have what about the daily limit? I think they should have it due to the wheat being harvested in late july this year (weather depending obviously)...

Any info would be great! Gotta start making plans!


----------



## the professor

Haven't read anything about ND's August season potential, but SD's will be starting Aug 11th it appears.


----------



## kaczman

the professor said:


> Haven't read anything about ND's August season potential, but SD's will be starting Aug 11th it appears.


I would assume the same for the nodak season....but seems like they don't release the details til late


----------



## dakotashooter2

Can't wait... They are flying over my farm every morning and evening.


----------



## EllendaleND

Yes sir!! I emailed the G&F and they said it will be from august 15 to september 15. The limit will be 8 again and possesion limit 16 again. It wont be posted until july sometime but their pretty sure thats what it will be.


----------



## yogi

Can you get good shooting in the fields that early or is it just pot shooting on water?


----------



## EllendaleND

yogi said:


> Can you get good shooting in the fields that early or is it just pot shooting on water?


Oh ya!! Look for harvested wheat fields, oat fields, barley fields, or sometimes short pasture grass.


----------



## Buck25

your pretty much shooting goslings at that point


----------



## amink_54

You can't beat it when they walk into ur spread licking the yolk of there beaks! :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2

The biggest problem I have had early is getting them to decoy. Around here there may be 200 geese in a field but they are all spread out in their family groups. There might be 8 or 10 Xs in the field but if you were occupying one the previous occupants would just move on to another spot. Doubles and singles would decoy but groups would just land 100 yards away. It was more like running traffic. Drove the dog insane.


----------



## Buck25

dakota shooter - I tryed it last year and the same thing happened to us most of the time. There is literally nothing you can do the birds see your decoys and trust that they are real geese but just go land somewhere else. I really don't enjoy early season all that much. The birds are so young and its so hot. Doesn't really feel like hunting to me just feels like summer.


----------



## hwdeuce

If you can't get excited about early goose 
What can you get excited for its waterfowl hunting 
Let's get it goin
Were lucky we can do it


----------



## EllendaleND

I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.


----------



## snogeezmen

EllendaleND said:


> I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.


august decoying has it's up's and down's and can be very tough at times, i suggest everyone hunt where ellendaleND does if he never has problems!! oke: :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd

I was hearing rumors of a 10 bird limit starting Aug.1


----------



## templey_41

Good friend of mine works for the GNF and said they aren't holding an early season this year. Puts to much pressure on them.


----------



## Buck25

i heard that they were gonna start the season mid july...or wait maybe it was that they are not having a season at all i cant remember


----------



## goosehunternd

You guys should be comedians.


----------



## EllendaleND

templey_41 said:


> Good friend of mine works for the GNF and said they aren't holding an early season this year. Puts to much pressure on them.


For what state? I have talked to 2 people from the north dakota game and fish and they said it should be the same, but all the seasons and dates wont be finalized until July 23ish.


----------



## mshutt

That is the funniest thing i've heard in a long time, not having early goose. There is waaay to many resident geese around the state to not have the season. We are going to enjoy the early season for a few more years until the population is "under control." The game and fish will do the same thing they did to the deer population but not nearly as severe.

I've also heard about the 10 bird limit...which is insane if you think about how much goose meat you will have to eat if you are a regular hunter. But then again...i'll need a few less guys to make it to the 100 bird mark in one morning! 

Whenever it opens there will be all the wheat and barley fields in the state harvested!


----------



## templey_41

EllendaleND said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine works for the GNF and said they aren't holding an early season this year. Puts to much pressure on them.
> 
> 
> 
> For what state? I have talked to 2 people from the north dakota game and fish and they said it should be the same, but all the seasons and dates wont be finalized until July 23ish.
Click to expand...

For North Dakota. That's just what I heard. They feel the early season is putting to much pressure on the ducks and geese causing them to migrate out of the state earlier.


----------



## snogeezmen

templey_41 said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good friend of mine works for the GNF and said they aren't holding an early season this year. Puts to much pressure on them.
> 
> 
> 
> For what state? I have talked to 2 people from the north dakota game and fish and they said it should be the same, but all the seasons and dates wont be finalized until July 23ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For North Dakota. That's just what I heard. They feel the early season is putting to much pressure on the ducks and geese causing them to migrate out of the state earlier.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna throw the big ole BS flag on that one! migrate out earlier??? pretty sure Nodak wintered a record or near record waterfowl last yr something like 175,000 canadas and 33,000 ducks many of which were on DL. you can say they were migrators wintering here which im sure there is but anyone who knows better realizes thats a good portion of your resident canada geese.

havent persoonally heard the rumors of 10 bird limit or aug 1st. I personally called the game and fish ( which i know doesn't mean ****) but they said aug 15th and unsure if its gonna be 8 birds or not.


----------



## the professor

well fishing season is definitely open. :bop:


----------



## templey_41

snogeezmen said:


> I'm gonna throw the big ole BS flag on that one! migrate out earlier??? pretty sure Nodak wintered a record or near record waterfowl last yr something like 175,000 canadas and 33,000 ducks many of which were on DL. you can say they were migrators wintering here which im sure there is but anyone who knows better realizes thats a good portion of your resident canada geese.


Well, I thought that's what happens when the NR opener occurs. all the ducks and geese move out of nodak with all the pressure so in order to make all happy they are contemplating removing the early season.


----------



## EllendaleND

templey_41 said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna throw the big ole BS flag on that one! migrate out earlier??? pretty sure Nodak wintered a record or near record waterfowl last yr something like 175,000 canadas and 33,000 ducks many of which were on DL. you can say they were migrators wintering here which im sure there is but anyone who knows better realizes thats a good portion of your resident canada geese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that's what happens when the NR opener occurs. all the ducks and geese move out of nodak with all the pressure so in order to make all happy they are contemplating removing the early season.
Click to expand...

Yes nonresidents cause pressure on all waterfowl but My personal expierence I have not too many encounters with bothering ducks or NRs. The farmers including my family and all surrounding area are suffering from Resident honkers killing off our young soybeans. They put the season out there for a reason, to reduce numbers of Resident canada geese! Which are abundent.


----------



## jpallen14

EllendaleND said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna throw the big ole BS flag on that one! migrate out earlier??? pretty sure Nodak wintered a record or near record waterfowl last yr something like 175,000 canadas and 33,000 ducks many of which were on DL. you can say they were migrators wintering here which im sure there is but anyone who knows better realizes thats a good portion of your resident canada geese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that's what happens when the NR opener occurs. all the ducks and geese move out of nodak with all the pressure so in order to make all happy they are contemplating removing the early season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes nonresidents cause pressure on all waterfowl but My personal expierence I have not too many encounters with bothering ducks or NRs. The farmers including my family and all surrounding area are suffering from Resident honkers killing off our young soybeans. They put the season out there for a reason, to reduce numbers of Resident canada geese! Which are abundent.
Click to expand...

Don't plant up to the edge of the water and leave a buffer strip of grass. Hard to feel to bad for a dirt farmer lossing less than 1% of his total years profit with crop prices today!


----------



## Gunny

:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... wMOmteSSR4


----------



## snogeezmen

templey_41 said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna throw the big ole BS flag on that one! migrate out earlier??? pretty sure Nodak wintered a record or near record waterfowl last yr something like 175,000 canadas and 33,000 ducks many of which were on DL. you can say they were migrators wintering here which im sure there is but anyone who knows better realizes thats a good portion of your resident canada geese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that's what happens when the NR opener occurs. all the ducks and geese move out of nodak with all the pressure so in order to make all happy they are contemplating removing the early season.
Click to expand...

on 2nd thought, your probably right, all the geese aer packed up and gone by mid-oct!! good time to try the fall walleyes I hear :beer:


----------



## EllendaleND

Jpallen14

Hey You can leave as much grass and brush as you want, but I guarantee they will find the beans. And if you leave a bunch of grass and such you loose that many acres anyway. Wouldent it make sense to just try to eliminate some of the geese, with a hunting season?!!


----------



## snogeezmen

EllendaleND said:


> Jpallen14
> 
> Hey You can leave as much grass and brush as you want, but I guarantee they will find the beans. And if you leave a bunch of grass and such you loose that many acres anyway. Wouldent it make sense to just try to eliminate some of the geese, with a hunting season?!!


x2 those darn geese will find it, i wouldn't just say beans though have seen 10-20yrds of black dirt circles mowed around sloughs of pretty much any green vegatation be it wheat, barely, beans, peas etc. sh*t last yr august i watched birds walk up from sloughs and munch on standing headed out winter wheat etc.


----------



## EllendaleND

snogeezmen said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jpallen14
> 
> Hey You can leave as much grass and brush as you want, but I guarantee they will find the beans. And if you leave a bunch of grass and such you loose that many acres anyway. Wouldent it make sense to just try to eliminate some of the geese, with a hunting season?!!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 those darn geese will find it, i wouldn't just say beans though have seen 10-20yrds of black dirt circles mowed around sloughs of pretty much any green vegatation be it wheat, barely, beans, peas etc. sh*t last yr august i watched birds walk up from sloughs and munch on standing headed out winter wheat etc.
Click to expand...

Yup exactly, they are destructive little critters! So I do my best in hunting them early.


----------



## gator_getter

Seeing more geese than ever this year. Small grains will be harvested earlier this year compared to the past few. Get out and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Duckmaster15

Are non- Res even aloud to hunt in the early August season?


----------



## snogeezmen

Duckmaster15 said:


> Are non- Res even aloud to hunt in the early August season?


yes!! but it COUNTS against your 14day window UNLESS you hunt in 7 specific counties it doesn't count against it. 4 counties in the SE corner of state including richland, sargeant, cass and 1 other, and the outlying areas of DL including ramsey, benson, nelson, and towner i beleive.

correct me if i am wroing fellas but thats my understanding.


----------



## dsm16428

Gunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... wMOmteSSR4


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## gator_getter

Duckmaster15 said:


> Are non- Res even aloud to hunt in the early August season?


Nonresidents who hunt in Benson, Ramsey, Towner, Sargent and Richland counties during the early season may do so without counting against their 14-day regular season license.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

dsm16428 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... wMOmteSSR4
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## EllendaleND

Yep, right now their in the process of counting broods untill late july. Then they will see if we have an early season. But as of the looks of it, we are probably going to have it. And the 10 bird limit is still up in the air.


----------



## Ndwildman

FoldEmXtreme said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... wMOmteSSR4
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2 Got me a Marlin hahaha


----------



## ValleyHunter

I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!


----------



## Anas Strepera

mshutt said:


> I've also heard about the 10 bird limit...which is insane if you think about how much goose meat you will have to eat if you are a regular hunter.


Nothing better eating than big canadas that are shot close range in 90 degree heat and high humidity. I usually let mine sit in the back of the truck for a few hours after the hunt to really let them ripen up. Mmmmm, my mouth is watering already.

They ruined the early season by changing it from the September 1 opener. I get why some of you guys get so jacked for it though; summer is so long and you can only hunt geese 9 months out of the year. Better not waste any days with how short the season is.


----------



## Anas Strepera

EllendaleND said:


> I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.


What call do you run? What blinds ya been runnin? What decoy pattern have you been running when you put out the 35 bigfoots you run?


----------



## goosehunternd

ValleyHunter said:


> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!


Lol our greedy game and fish would never do that they dont care abouta bird numbers they want the cash from liscenses.


----------



## Buck25

Anas Strepera said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard about the 10 bird limit...which is insane if you think about how much goose meat you will have to eat if you are a regular hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better eating than big canadas that are shot close range in 90 degree heat and high humidity. I usually let mine sit in the back of the truck for a few hours after the hunt to really let them ripen up. Mmmmm, my mouth is watering already.
> 
> They ruined the early season by changing it from the September 1 opener. I get why some of you guys get so jacked for it though; summer is so long and you can only hunt geese 9 months out of the year. Better not waste any days with how short the season is.
Click to expand...

hate to be a downer but i have to agree with this statement.

I actually heard that they were just gonna open it up to nonresidents for the first two weeks. The resident opener is after that. The reason they are doing this is because when nr's hunt they bust all the geese off their roosts and down to south dakota. Its just a good way to get them out of the state for the farmers.


----------



## hwdeuce

ValleyHunter said:


> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!


What did they do put them in a zip lock bag 
What an idiot


----------



## FullClip

ValleyHunter said:


> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!


Get Kenny Jr out there and wack some.


----------



## EllendaleND

Buck25 said:


> Anas Strepera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard about the 10 bird limit...which is insane if you think about how much goose meat you will have to eat if you are a regular hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better eating than big canadas that are shot close range in 90 degree heat and high humidity. I usually let mine sit in the back of the truck for a few hours after the hunt to really let them ripen up. Mmmmm, my mouth is watering already.
> 
> They ruined the early season by changing it from the September 1 opener. I get why some of you guys get so jacked for it though; summer is so long and you can only hunt geese 9 months out of the year. Better not waste any days with how short the season is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate to be a downer but i have to agree with this statement.
> 
> I actually heard that they were just gonna open it up to nonresidents for the first two weeks. The resident opener is after that. The reason they are doing this is because when nr's hunt they bust all the geese off their roosts and down to south dakota. Its just a good way to get them out of the state for the farmers.
Click to expand...

 Id have to disagree with that. How many early season geese are going to fly and stay at SD. I havent seen too many out-of-staters busting roosts in august, but they wont finalize anything untill end of july.


----------



## EllendaleND

Anas Strepera said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.
> 
> 
> 
> What call do you run? What blinds ya been runnin? What decoy pattern have you been running when you put out the 35 bigfoots you run?
Click to expand...

I run a lynch mob reaper, Avery power hunter, and just set the decoys in an "X"pattern.


----------



## EllendaleND

I love it how a bunch of out of staters are saying what they've heard! Theres about 10 different opinions. What do they know about numbers and conditions. Everyone relax! The g&f will have everything worked out by late July.


----------



## Anas Strepera

Anas Strepera said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.
> 
> 
> 
> What call do you run? What blinds ya been runnin? What decoy pattern have you been running when you put out the 35 bigfoots you run?
Click to expand...

Please quit running from the question and elaborate.


----------



## Buck25

Haha I was obviously just kidding and pretty sure valley hunter was too. You guys need to lighten up wow.


----------



## Buck25

Anas Strepera said:


> Anas Strepera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have a problem with decoyin em. And I run about 35 bigfoots and avery mix. When they see the spread they come crashing in all the time. Plus the early season is to reduce the numbers of resident birds so they dont eat the farmers soybeans.
> 
> 
> 
> What call do you run? What blinds ya been runnin? What decoy pattern have you been running when you put out the 35 bigfoots you run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please quit running from the question and elaborate.
Click to expand...

There is no big secret on why ppl kill birds in the early season. It's 90% scouting and the rest I would put up to luck. It's not about realism. Sometimes the birds decoy sometimes they don't.


----------



## ATA BOY

Anas Strepera said:


> mshutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also heard about the 10 bird limit...which is insane if you think about how much goose meat you will have to eat if you are a regular hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better eating than big canadas that are shot close range in 90 degree heat and high humidity. I usually let mine sit in the back of the truck for a few hours after the hunt to really let them ripen up. Mmmmm, my mouth is watering already.
> 
> They ruined the early season by changing it from the September 1 opener. I get why some of you guys get so jacked for it though; summer is so long and you can only hunt geese 9 months out of the year. Better not waste any days with how short the season is.
Click to expand...

Best post about the early shoot in a long time. Notice I didn't call it a "season".


----------



## EllendaleND

Buck 25 , Ya, I generally find a field with quite a few birds in it. Then put alot of decoys and pack em tight around the blinds. That always pulls em right in. For early season it doesnt really matter what decoy you use, you could probably throw a bunch of footballs out there and have a good hunt. :rollin:


----------



## gator_getter

The early goose season was put in place to thin down the local canada goose population.

Take a drive in the countryside right now and you can see the crop destruction.


----------



## EllendaleND

gator_getter said:


> The early goose season was put in place to thin down the local canada goose population.
> 
> Take a drive in the countryside right now and you can see the crop destruction.


Exactly!! I will put a pic of how 3 families of geese destryed over 9 acres of beans in 2 months. :x :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## ATA BOY

How much damage do you think deer do to cars every year, plus there are people killed every year. Why don't they let the farmers and so called big game hunters shoot the fawns right now. Same thing as shooting a goose that started flying 5 days before it comes in to your great calling and sweet spread of decoys :rollin:


----------



## EllendaleND

ATA BOY said:


> How much damage do you think deer do to cars every year, plus there are people killed every year. Why don't they let the farmers and so called big game hunters shoot the fawns right now. Same thing as shooting a goose that started flying 5 days before it comes in to your great calling and sweet spread of decoys :rollin:


Dont wanna hear your input!!


----------



## Gunny

The truth is hard for people to hear.

Let me guess...

August is when you have your best success.


----------



## Buck25

Gunny said:


> The truth is hard for people to hear.
> 
> Let me guess...
> 
> August is when you have your best success.


So true! Haha


----------



## Beavis

[/quote]I actually heard that they were just gonna open it up to nonresidents for the first two weeks. The resident opener is after that. The reason they are doing this is because when nr's hunt they bust all the geese off their roosts and down to south dakota. Its just a good way to get them out of the state for the farmers.[/quote]

fine by me....more geese in SD for us to hunt the better


----------



## ValleyHunter

hwdeuce said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did they do put them in a zip lock bag
> What an idiot
Click to expand...

You need to understand that im joking. so therefore..... What an Idiot.


----------



## ValleyHunter

FullClip said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get Kenny Jr out there and wack some.
Click to expand...

I would, but the thing is...Kenny Jr can't handle the pressure. I try and try to convince him to come out. But...he would rather get drunk by himself in his garage.


----------



## snogeezmen

ValleyHunter said:


> hwdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they are going to just cancel hunting season for both geese, and ducks this year. A buddy of mine that works for the GNF says that the numbers are down, and they are too pressurized at this point. Good luck in 2013!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What did they do put them in a zip lock bag
> What an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to understand that im joking. so therefore..... What an Idiot.
Click to expand...

thats the funniest **** ever, can't beleive people would actually believe that statement, lets use those little precious brains that the good lord gave us! holy cow guys or better yet a couple of ya unwind those undies they seem to be in quite the bunch!!!

here, theres gonna be an early goose season, it will start in august, both residents and NR's are wlecome!! we all know there's AT LEAST as many birds as last yr (being conservative). :beer:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD

LMAO haha this has got to be one of the greatest threads in nodaks history.


----------



## ValleyHunter

I think its funny how people believed my first statement. hahahaha. dumb people these days!


----------



## Auzymoto

Just read this in our local newspaper...

http://www.aberdeennews.com/news/aan-gf ... 3138.story

Might have to invest in some of those Dakota decoys that have the baby chicks included! Lol I can see if they wanna bump up the management season a week but putting the limit to 15 seems rediculous!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

15 a day starting on the 4th of August going through the end of of September here in SD


----------



## gator_getter

I am gonna guess North Dakota's early goose season will be very similar to what SD announced.

Take a drive in the countryside boys and check out for yourselves how many geese are out there. ALOT


----------



## jpallen14

If they want hunters to kill 15 birds a day they need to removed the restriction of plugged gun in August and September


----------



## Auzymoto

I farm here in sd and there is no doubt that there is a problem! My father and I drove around last weekend and we figured the geese have prolly ate at least 50 acres of crop! It is getting out of control!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

As taxpayers we pay to help insure crops for the farmers. Is waterfowl damage covered under the insurance? If it is we need to make sure we reduce the number of resident canada geese to save taxpayers money. Farmers need to actively help open up hunting on their land to hunting geese. There are some farmers I have talked to that have not let us hunt early season geese.

Last year we had a farmer say that ducks and geese ruin much of his pea crop. We asked him if we could hunt and he said if we pay we can hunt them. He said he needed to make some money back. I think not allowing us to hunt only created more harm to his future crops because these resident birds will be back to reproduce again this year.


----------



## Auzymoto

I agree with you %100! From were I live if you ask a farmer to hunt and respect his land they will let you hunt every time! The only time I've heard of people getting denied to hunt is because some jack *** drove his rig through the field and rutted the **** out of it, and that ruined it for everyone else! Getting permission to pheasant hunt is a hole diff story!


----------



## jpallen14

Auzymoto said:


> I farm here in sd and there is no doubt that there is a problem! My father and I drove around last weekend and we figured the geese have prolly ate at least 50 acres of crop! It is getting out of control!


So you have 50 acres of beans that the yeild will be zero? Do you farm right up to the wetalnds?


----------



## the professor

15 bird limit is dumb w/o the ability to increase magazine capacity. Guys will sit in the field that much longer trying to get a limit and educate the birds that much more.


----------



## EllendaleND

the professor said:


> 15 bird limit is dumb w/o the ability to increase magazine capacity. Guys will sit in the field that much longer trying to get a limit and educate the birds that much more.


I agree but not totally. Bring alot more guys out to the field and shoot em all up. Or carry 2 guns in the blind if thats legal.


----------



## Auzymoto

jpallen14 said:


> Auzymoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I farm here in sd and there is no doubt that there is a problem! My father and I drove around last weekend and we figured the geese have prolly ate at least 50 acres of crop! It is getting out of control!
> 
> 
> 
> So you have 50 acres of beans that the yeild will be zero? Do you farm right up to the wetalnds?
Click to expand...

Ya correct we figured somewhere around 50 acres (not all in one location)! And we farm by the river bottom were we have been farming for the last 60 years. We actually have crp planted between the river and our bean fields!


----------



## gator_getter

Geese make trails right through grass buffer zones to get to the crop.


----------



## EllendaleND

gator_getter said:


> Geese make trails right through grass buffer zones to get to the crop.


Exactly. You could make a thick grass and shrub buffer zone. But they wont just settle for the grass!! Nope, they want the beans. And if you plant a long ways away from the water, you loose that much anyways.

Happy hunting everyone!!   :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## the professor

EllendaleND said:


> I agree but not totally. Bring alot more guys out to the field and shoot em all up. Or carry 2 guns in the blind if thats legal.


I don't like bringing guys just to shoot more birds. I like hunting with the guys that put in the same work I do. 15 guys in a field just to have a pile of geese for facebook isn't my style. :thumb:


----------



## pheasants

So if I read that Article from the Aberdeen newspaper right that Aug 4 opener is a go and not a proposal? Does anyone have any GOOD LEGIT insight if ND will do the same thing than? Thanks


----------



## EllendaleND

pheasants said:


> So if I read that Article from the Aberdeen newspaper right that Aug 4 opener is a go and not a proposal? Does anyone have any GOOD LEGIT insight if ND will do the same thing than? Thanks


Not untill July 23ish. My guess is they will have it on august 15 with a 10 bird limit. But the South dakota thing is official.


----------



## pheasants

Well I am about 99% positive it wont be the 15th. It will be the 11th. the 15th isnt on a sat and they will open it on a sat. Since ND has opened up there early season it has never been on the 15th. I dont get how the hell SD can be so leading edge with there decisions and ND bascially dicks around and waits til the last minute to announce offical days! This just ****** me off


----------



## EllendaleND

pheasants said:


> Well I am about 99% positive it wont be the 15th. It will be the 11th. the 15th isnt on a sat and they will open it on a sat. Since ND has opened up there early season it has never been on the 15th. I dont get how the hell SD can be so leading edge with there decisions and ND bascially dicks around and waits til the last minute to announce offical days! This just ticks me off


Mee too. They said a while ago they will go with the 15th opener. But the 11th sounds more reasonable.


----------



## hwdeuce

The ? I have is why do they only allow NR to hunt in certain spots (so it doesn't count against them during the fall)
If there is so many of them and there wrecking this and there wrecking that 
Trust me I'm pretty sure there's not enough resident hunters to make a impacted
Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
Anyone have a awnser


----------



## EllendaleND

hwdeuce said:


> The ? I have is why do they only allow NR to hunt in certain spots (so it doesn't count against them during the fall)
> If there is so many of them and there wrecking this and there wrecking that
> Trust me I'm pretty sure there's not enough resident hunters to make a impacted
> Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
> Anyone have a awnser


Because residents are kind, nice with the land owners, and know the area and what their doing. All the NRs want to do is party and kill a bunch of geese. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auzymoto

EllendaleND said:


> hwdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ? I have is why do they only allow NR to hunt in certain spots (so it doesn't count against them during the fall)
> If there is so many of them and there wrecking this and there wrecking that
> Trust me I'm pretty sure there's not enough resident hunters to make a impacted
> Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
> Anyone have a awnser
> 
> 
> 
> Because residents are kind, nice with the land owners, and know the area and what their doing. All the NRs want to do is party and kill a bunch of geese. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem with NR hunters, shoot some of my best hunting buddies are from Mn, and Nd! But I do agree with the statement above! It only takes one ******* from out of state to ruin it for the rest and I've seen it done so many times! Idk why but every fall and spring we are always chasing nr hunters that have no permission off our land, or cleaning up their shells and garbage when they are done hunting!


----------



## dakotashooter2

The birds actually do the most damage when the crops first start coming up. They will just walk down the rows pulling up fresh shoots, never allowing the crop to grow. I had a farmer offer to list my name on his depredation permit but I just don't have the time or desire to hunt geese in the summer but I understand he shoots quite a few birds during the summer.

Keep in mind the limit is only part of the resolution. G&F also wants to keep pressure on the birds to split them up more and lessen the impact to specifc areas. I've noticed that canadas don't react to pressure like snows or ducks. They seem to have a lot more tollerance for pressure and will just change their habits rather than move out of an area.


----------



## fowlclucker

"Because residents are kind, nice with the land owners, and know the area and what their doing. All the NRs want to do is party and kill a bunch of geese."

well im a NR and I have a few landowners that i call throughout the year and keep in touch with them they are usually pretty excited when we come out, and i know the area and what im doing so i wouldnt agree with that statement. Yes there are a few NR's that do that but not all of them.


----------



## EllendaleND

fowlclucker said:


> "Because residents are kind, nice with the land owners, and know the area and what their doing. All the NRs want to do is party and kill a bunch of geese."
> 
> well im a NR and I have a few landowners that i call throughout the year and keep in touch with them they are usually pretty excited when we come out, and i know the area and what im doing so i wouldnt agree with that statement. Yes there are a few NR's that do that but not all of them.


Very few buddy, very few.


----------



## Auzymoto

I wouldn't say very few! It just takes a few buttholes to ruin it for the rest of the nr hunters!


----------



## templey_41

I've had more issues with residents than NR's. two years ago driven down a gravel road pulling my trailer i slow down and pull off the road so the oncoming truck can get by and the guy with ND license plates, flips me the finger, He had his camo stickers in his truck and his foiles sticker hanging proudly. Last year a ND resident was laying claim to unposted land. IT went something like this,

ND guy, What you guys doing? 
Me: Out scouting.
ND: you got your eye on those birds flying around that field?
Me: yep just scouting it out lots of options around here. 
ND: (with attitude) well we have written permission to hunt it.
Me: we do to. 
ND: well you need permission from all the landowners that surround the field you are hunting.
Me: I'm throwing the BS flag.

At that point i got a strong whiff of mary jane and ETOH and just drove off. Too many ducks to get bent out of shape about one field.

Get after em boys in August, just stay hydrated and remember this isn't a border battle these birds know no borders and if you really care about crop destruction then this NR/R crap needs to stop and get together for the good of the farmers. (as if they need anymore handouts)


----------



## FullClip

Lots of bending over backwards to "help" farmers with their crop damage. Remember all this when truckload after truckload of tile gets plowed in.&#8230;


----------



## blhunter3

FullClip said:


> Lots of bending over backwards to "help" farmers with their crop damage. Remember all this when truckload after truckload of tile gets plowed in.&#8230;


Not all farmers can tile or drain wetlands. You do realize that?


----------



## jpallen14

FullClip said:


> Lots of bending over backwards to "help" farmers with their crop damage. Remember all this when truckload after truckload of tile gets plowed in.&#8230;


Landowners have GFP and sportsman in the palm of their hand as the majority of the land is privately owned.


----------



## Blue Plate

Just talked to my farmer friend the other day. I'm a NR. I've been hunting his land for 15 years. I know he will let me hunt anytime and anywhere on his land. I call and let him know what dates I'm coming out of respect. Most NR's are good guys, sure there are probably some tools but there always will be. It's July and already a NR bash topic, weird. :roll:


----------



## ValleyHunter

Blue Plate said:


> Just talked to my farmer friend the other day. I'm a NR. I've been hunting his land for 15 years. I know he will let me hunt anytime and anywhere on his land. I call and let him know what dates I'm coming out of respect. Most NR's are good guys, sure there are probably some tools but there always will be. It's July and already a NR bash topic, weird. :roll:


What I find very ironic, is that when im hunting in ND, I find that most of the Non Residents are the nicest people ever. When the residents are sometimes more ignorant and disrespectful. Yes im a NR, but ive been hunting full time in ND for over 2 years now, so its not like im taking anyones side.


----------



## water_swater

Wow thanks for taking a thread that I was actually excited about reading, the August goose opener, and turning it into a pissing match. I used to do the same crap, and you know what both sides are right. There are jerks from both states, there are also nice guys from both states. There are places you can go where nobody is hunting, there are places you can go where there are too many hunters. Then there are those guys who are hunting the wrong way. Everybody is right in their own mind, its been over ten years now and nothing has changed. Bottom line is stop looking through your own damn eyes, look through the other persons. At least then you might learn something and then everybody will be closer to agreement. A little of that each year and things will get better over time. Until then let me go out and hopefully piss pound my 15 honker limit without having guides rule all the best spots and one million other guys circling the same field. It might be 90, it might be early, misquitoes may be buzzing my face, but my barrell will be burning my leg. Take a kid on the 15th or whenever it opens!


----------



## gator_getter

water_swater said:


> Wow thanks for taking a thread that I was actually excited about reading, the August goose opener, and turning it into a pissing match. I used to do the same crap, and you know what both sides are right. There are jerks from both states, there are also nice guys from both states. There are places you can go where nobody is hunting, there are places you can go where there are too many hunters. Then there are those guys who are hunting the wrong way. Everybody is right in their own mind, its been over ten years now and nothing has changed. Bottom line is stop looking through your own damn eyes, look through the other persons. At least then you might learn something and then everybody will be closer to agreement. A little of that each year and things will get better over time. Until then let me go out and hopefully piss pound my 15 honker limit without having guides rule all the best spots and one million other guys circling the same field. It might be 90, it might be early, misquitoes may be buzzing my face, but my barrell will be burning my leg. Take a kid on the 15th or whenever it opens!


Amen. :thumb:


----------



## jpallen14

What's worse Iowa or Minnesota waterfowl slayers?


----------



## templey_41

jpallen14 said:


> What's worse Iowa or Minnesota waterfowl slayers?


I believe both, as there are no ducks in either state. So nodak is a candy store to us. So many ducks, so little time, so many fields to dig up, and too many roads to rut up.

Get out there and kill em boys, can't wait for the first pick of 150+ cagos piled up!


----------



## EllendaleND

templey_41 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse Iowa or Minnesota waterfowl slayers?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe both, as there are no ducks in either state. So nodak is a candy store to us. So many ducks, so little time, so many fields to dig up, and too many roads to rut up.
> 
> Get out there and kill em boys, can't wait for the first pick of 150+ cagos piled up!
Click to expand...

Minnesotans are way worse! "And too many raods to tear up" is just the start of it. NRs dont understand that the states birds arent theirs. They find any way to get into the field without talking to the landowner, most of em drink and party the night before, There is way too many of em "Rippin around" , shooting too early etc... Some residents including myself spend all summer studying, scouting birds, and talking to the landowners. It only takes one weekend and we will have 4 trucks tearin around, posted signs ripped down, roosts shot up, never settling dust so hard you cant breathe, and a truck parked every half mile at an approach claiming each field. You cant even take a kid out anymore and guarentee a good day, you will try to be kicked out, or they will jump the roost. I can go on and on about all their bull. Bottom line is everyone be respectful, dont break the rules, and have fun.


----------



## gator_getter

I dont give a hoot what state or city you are from, just get out there and enjoy the hunt. Enough geese for everyone.


----------



## WingedShooter7

jpallen14 said:


> What's worse Iowa or Minnesota waterfowl slayers?


Excellent question! :thumb:


----------



## templey_41

EllendaleND said:


> Minnesotans are way worse! "And too many raods to tear up" is just the start of it. NRs dont understand that the states birds arent theirs. They find any way to get into the field without talking to the landowner, most of em drink and party the night before, There is way too many of em "Rippin around" , shooting too early etc... Some residents including myself spend all summer studying, scouting birds, and talking to the landowners. It only takes one weekend and we will have 4 trucks tearin around, posted signs ripped down, roosts shot up, never settling dust so hard you cant breathe, and a truck parked every half mile at an approach claiming each field. You cant even take a kid out anymore and guarentee a good day, you will try to be kicked out, or they will jump the roost. I can go on and on about all their bull. Bottom line is everyone be respectful, dont break the rules, and have fun.


hold the NR bashing train up! How are birds that know no boundaries your's? please explain that to me? I pay my federal taxes that pay for CRP. I buy my FEDERAL migratory bird stamp, which goes towards your states CRP as well. So please explain how you own those birds. You can't own something that isn't yours. It's everyones. Yeah i bet you SPEND aALLLLLL summer studying birds, lets see you walk out your front door and watch the pond across the street and yep theres birds in it so I'll hunt that one in the morning. YOu make it out to be soooooo hard to kill birds in nodak with how all the fields are posted and lined up wiht NRs at every field approach. Go ahead and say it again, cuz no one on this website believes you.; I hunt the most pressured area according to most on here and i have yet to run into issues with finding fields. Go figure!


----------



## Gunny

_"Minnesotans are way worse! "And too many raods to tear up" is just the start of it. NRs dont understand that the states birds arent theirs. They find any way to get into the field without talking to the landowner, most of em drink and party the night before, There is way too many of em "Rippin around" , shooting too early etc... Some residents including myself spend all summer studying, scouting birds, and talking to the landowners. It only takes one weekend and we will have 4 trucks tearin around, posted signs ripped down, roosts shot up, never settling dust so hard you cant breathe, and a truck parked every half mile at an approach claiming each field. You cant even take a kid out anymore and guarentee a good day, you will try to be kicked out, or they will jump the roost. I can go on and on about all their bull. Bottom line is everyone be respectful, dont break the rules, and have fun."_

Unless I see one of these at the border...









I will see ya'll in October...

I'll be the guy driving this...









I know it's hard to see, but you should recognize the field.

I think it is yours... oke:


----------



## jpallen14

Who on average has more stickers on their truck and trailers, Waterfowl hunters from Minnesota, Iowa, or Wis? Isn't that how one judges who kills the most birds?


----------



## Gunny

I think the stats speak for themselves... Although they only go thru 2010...

http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harve ... est-trends

Canada Geese: North Dakota









Canada Geese: Minnesota









Mallards: North Dakota









Mallards: Minnesota









I would post South Dakota... but whats the point?
Next question?


----------



## ValleyHunter

EllendaleND said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse Iowa or Minnesota waterfowl slayers?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe both, as there are no ducks in either state. So nodak is a candy store to us. So many ducks, so little time, so many fields to dig up, and too many roads to rut up.
> 
> Get out there and kill em boys, can't wait for the first pick of 150+ cagos piled up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Minnesotans are way worse! "And too many raods to tear up" is just the start of it. NRs dont understand that the states birds arent theirs. They find any way to get into the field without talking to the landowner, most of em drink and party the night before, There is way too many of em "Rippin around" , shooting too early etc... Some residents including myself spend all summer studying, scouting birds, and talking to the landowners. It only takes one weekend and we will have 4 trucks tearin around, posted signs ripped down, roosts shot up, never settling dust so hard you cant breathe, and a truck parked every half mile at an approach claiming each field. You cant even take a kid out anymore and guarentee a good day, you will try to be kicked out, or they will jump the roost. I can go on and on about all their bull. Bottom line is everyone be respectful, dont break the rules, and have fun.
Click to expand...

I dont wanna start a war...but i have hunted ND for the past 2 years full time, and I have yet to be kicked out of a field, had a field taken by someone. And im going to go out and say this, I party nights before hunts, so what? what does that have to do with anything? Oh and rules say, if it isn't posted, you can hunt it. so People dont have to ask for permission if the landowners dont post it.


----------



## snogeezmen

i dont wann be a duesch, but id have to say ur stats/graphs r a bit skewed. im no geology major or math wiz by no means but if a state is 2-3x the size of nodak shouldn't it have 2-3x the geese?!?! just a question i really dont give two flying %ucks who hunts. our crew does our homework and thus we always have plans b,c,d etc if one doesnt play out. :beer:


----------



## ValleyHunter

snogeezmen said:


> i dont wann be a duesch, but id have to say ur stats/graphs r a bit skewed. im no geology major or math wiz by no means but if a state is 2-3x the size of nodak shouldn't it have 2-3x the geese?!?! just a question .our crew does our homework and thus we always have plans b,c,d etc if one doesnt play out. :beer:


Any maybe on of those plans happens to be doin this? :beer:


----------



## Gunny

Ummm... Not my stats/graphs... Its theirs: http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harve ... est-trends

And the stats were in regaurds to this question _" Who on average has more stickers on their truck and trailers, Waterfowl hunters from Minnesota, Iowa, or Wis? Isn't that how one judges who kills the most birds?"_ Nobody asked per capita who kills more birds. But I would still put us near the top.

And I don't think your a douche...

Gunny


----------



## mntwinsfan

snogeezmen said:


> i dont wann be a duesch, but id have to say ur stats/graphs r a bit skewed. im no geology major or math wiz by no means but if a state is 2-3x the size of nodak shouldn't it have 2-3x the geese?!?! just a question
> . our crew does our homework and thus we always have plans b,c,d etc if one doesnt play out. :beer:


Are you being serious? God I hope not. If so, you need to quit drinking.


----------



## Buck25

jpallen14 said:


> Who on average has more stickers on their truck and trailers, Waterfowl hunters from Minnesota, Iowa, or Wis? Isn't that how one judges who kills the most birds?


Do you mean boat trailers? because us blue platers don't have enclosed trailers because we only hunt water. Preferably roosts or course.


----------



## ValleyHunter

Buck25 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who on average has more stickers on their truck and trailers, Waterfowl hunters from Minnesota, Iowa, or Wis? Isn't that how one judges who kills the most birds?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean boat trailers? because us blue platers don't have enclosed trailers because we only hunt water. Preferably roosts or course.
Click to expand...

I am a blue plater, and have an enclosed trailer!


----------



## the professor

ValleyHunter said:


> I am a blue plater, and have an enclosed trailer!


That is a good idea. Haul your boat in an enclosed trailer, then the DNR cannot force you into one of their unconstitutional aquatic invasive species checkpoints. :beer:


----------



## snogeezmen

Gunny said:


> Ummm... Not my stats/graphs... Its theirs: http://flyways.us/regulations-and-harve ... est-trends
> 
> And the stats were in regaurds to this question _" Who on average has more stickers on their truck and trailers, Waterfowl hunters from Minnesota, Iowa, or Wis? Isn't that how one judges who kills the most birds?"_ Nobody asked per capita who kills more birds. But I would still put us near the top.
> 
> And I don't think your a douche...
> 
> Gunny


haha thanks! pretty sure the blue plate state has the top or near the top of canada goose harvest in the nation last time i checked. id agree with u there. suprisingly i wasn't drinking prior to this post, i did afterward however. like i said i dont care if it's min, ill, sd, wisc, or even locals there all competition on the same birds. if u get beat to a field move on. the good crews will have backup plans the ones who dont r the ones who start pass shooting, rosst busting etc. ive had NR's, and even the neighbor boy busts roosts on us. for that reason i try to hunt only roosts that r posted or very large bodies of water which isn't always possible. anyone want a beer? :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate

Ellendale - I'll buy you a beer this fall, you'll find out NR's are not that bad.

Minnesota is always at the top for honkers killed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Can't beat MN for harvests on darks, no way with the amount of geese and hunters.


----------



## Finlander

One way to get the NR bickering to a halt is to make North Dakota, South Dakota, and Minnesota one big state and call it MinnKota! :beer:


----------



## Gunny

No one will have anything to complain about then... Boring...


----------



## snogeezmen

Finlander said:


> One way to get the NR bickering to a halt is to make North Dakota, South Dakota, and Minnesota one big state and call it MinnKota! :beer:


but then how do we explain how are roost got busted my local nodak guys if we don't have blue platers to blame it on even though we know the local guys did it we just dont want to admit it????
and

how do we make fun of the boat parade every fall?? certainly aint as fun it we were all resident's

plus then id have to like the vikings and twins and holy **** i couldn't do that!! :beer:


----------



## Gunny

Side note:

I've stated this before... I don't get the "Blue Plate" thing...

Minnesota License Plate









North Dakota License Plate









Now I may be color blind... but Nodaks looks way more blue to me...

Just askin'

Gunny :wink:


----------



## ValleyHunter

Finlander said:


> One way to get the NR bickering to a halt is to make North Dakota, South Dakota, and Minnesota one big state and call it MinnKota! :beer:


they have already tried that once! The couldnt get it passed legislature so they made a trolling motor hahaha! :thumb:


----------



## Finlander

Yuse guy's quack me up! :rollin:


----------



## snogeezmen

gunny,

helluva question but lets just leave it at that or do u wanna hear some of the "other" names ive heard?!?

but in all seriousness i find the bigger issue isnt res vs NR's but more so ur serious waterfowlers vs the " couple times a yr guy" serious waterfowlers will "usually"respect when there beat to a field and have backup plans versus the crew who has 1 guy scouting and no other options to go. just my thoughts ive been wrong b4 :beer:

im slwo at the office today usually cant instant message like this!


----------



## Anas Strepera

Q: Do you know what's gayer than shooting geese in August?

A: Nothing.


----------



## Gunny

Fire away Buckaroo. It's gonna take a lot more than infantile name calling to make me leave the sand box...

Gunny

P.S. I still don't think your a douche

Here's to beers... :beer:


----------



## ATA BOY

Anas Strepera said:


> Q: Do you know what's gayer than shooting geese in August?
> 
> A: Nothing.


Love it :beer:


----------



## otcblueplater

Anas Strepera said:


> Q: Do you know what's gayer than shooting geese in August?
> 
> A:the name anas


----------

